# One of my current projects



## Cedge (Aug 16, 2007)

I recently began my first "from scratch" engine project. I'm building a modified version of the Elbow Engine.  I'm well into the project and I'll be posting a few photos once the flywheel construction is done.  It promises to be something a little different from the norm. 

I've been restoring engines for years and when I finally got my hands on a mill and lathe, I began taking on even more severly damaged or more complicated engines. 

 I bought a small radial steam engine at a local auction a couple of years back.  It was one sad looking little guy and was quickly dubbed the "Butt Ugly Radial" among a few of those who saw it. After a lot of cogitation it was apparent many of the existing parts were unsalvageable and would require replacement.  

The engine was stripped back to the basic central engine block and the redesign and machining began.  It's not quite complete, needing only a nice wood base, end caps for the ends of the slide valve tubes and some flanged piping for the exhausts, but I thought you might enjoy seeing it, even if unfinished. 

Your invited to take a trip over to http://www.cedesign.net/steam/butt-ugly

Steve


----------



## lugnut (Aug 16, 2007)

Well Steve, I think you should be considering changing the "Butt Ugly's name to the "Ugly Duckling", because it has sure turned into a Swan.  That's a great little engine!  
Thanks for sharing it with us.
 Mel


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice find Steve, and a good restoration.
If you've got ten minutes to spare could you knock me up a set of plans. :lol: 

John


----------



## rake60 (Aug 16, 2007)

That's a sweet little engine!
Fantastic work on it's restoration.

Rick


----------



## nkalbrr (Aug 16, 2007)

Cedge, I have had your web site as a favorite for quite a while. You have a collection of some real beautiful engines


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 16, 2007)

Steve,

Thats a real improvement.


----------

